# Cichlids outside?



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I was thinking of putting some convicts into my pond. The pond is about 500 gallons and has 5 bluegill and a ton of gold fish. The temp is 70-72 in the summer and gets down to 60 during the winter and I've seen it in the 53-55 range every once in a while. Do you think the convicts could survive. If not are there any other cichlids I could put in there.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't think that is warm enough, personally.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Could I keep them in there during the summer?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised a pond in California only gets to 70-72 in the summer, to be honest. Way up north or something?

I would think they would live in 70-72, but that is still colder than ideal. I'm not much of a temperature ****, so others may very well disagree with that and they're probably more right than me.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ya I'm in Santa Cruz California so it's not as cold as up in Northern California. I probably won't put any in there then.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You also want to think about fluctuations from day to night.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Do you think there are any cichlids that I could put in there?


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Not just the temp, but the Bluegills, keep me from making a recommendation. Sorry I can't be of more help. I'd keep the bluegills and call it good were it me.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Many years ago I had a pair of bluegills, a mature male convict, and a 14" florida gar all together at one time. It was practically WWIII in there.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

If you want to keep cichlids outdoors there are better choices:

Texas Cichlids are well known to tolerate cooler temperatures. They will get sluggish when the temperature goes down, but they will not die until the temp falls below 5 degrees Centigrade (approx 40 deg F). Carpintis are also fairly cold tolerant. You might also try the Chameleon Cichlid.

Also blue Tilapia. They can go down to 6 deg C.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Lethal temperatures for various cichlids:

http://link.springer.com/article/10.100 ... 785#page-2


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Many of the cichlids from southern Brazil, Uruguay and Argentina would do fine in these temperatures. In fact most of these species are said to do much better with a cool down period of 50*-60* f over the winter months. Such species as chanchittos (_Australoheros _ species), _Gymnogeophagus_ species, as well as a number of Acaras and pike cichlid species would be most suitable. Also, many of the strains of _Geophagus brasiliensis_ also come from the same areas of the southern part of South America.


mbargas said:


> Lethal temperatures for various cichlids:
> 
> http://link.springer.com/article/10.100 ... 785#page-2


Given the lethal temperatures for FM and JD, at 10*c (50* f) and 8*c (46*), that would seem to suggest that most convicts would likely tolerate temperatures down to the 50's, as well. I know convicts can be found at higher elevation in much cooler waters, though the tolerance to cooler water would likely be specific to the regional variant. Anyways, the lethal temp of 5*c (41*f) for the Texas cichlid would indicate it's the best candidate amongst any of the CA cichlids.
One of the members here (notho2000) keeps a whole variety of cichlids outdoors in Winnipeg, all the way into October  The water certainly does dip down into the 50's and high 40's with no casualties. I live in a very similar climate, so I am very surprised that this is even possible in September, let alone October!


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Thanks for that I think j might give it a try then next summer and put them in early so they get all summer in there then can adjust to the cooler temps better then I'll take them out in August or September.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Just another suggestion:

You may also consider using a heater for the winter months. If you look online there are some that are 1500 W or more. You don't have to set it high. It would be very costly to maintain tropical temperature. Just high enough to prevent the temperature from dropping too low. Maybe 60 - 65 F. You could also put a bubble wrap cover on top to maintain the heat.


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

And of course, you don't want to cover it completely. You need to leave an opening to prevent suffocation.

http://www.ehow.com/how-does_4699727_bu ... -pool.html


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ya I've tried to talk my parents into letting me get a heater and put something over it to heat it but they never budge. The only thing I've been able to talk them into was getting 4 tanks in te garage and hopefully since we just got solar I can add some more to out there.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Won't the garage get too hot in the summer? I know mine does.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I end up turning the heaters down to 75 during the summer so at night it will keep it from getting to cold at night but during the day it gets up to 82-85


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

I keep most of my tanks in an unairconditioned room. I leave the windows open for ventilation. It gets quite hot in there during the summer, maybe 90 or more. No ill effects other than increased activity and aggression with an occasional kill.


----------

